# Squirrels



## mudcreek (Dec 12, 2016)

Whats the best arrow/point setup for shooting treed squirrels?


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 12, 2016)

Any arrow and points that you don't mind losing. I kiss mine before I put them on the string because I know I'll never see them again.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 12, 2016)

Field point backed w washer but you need to learn how to get them back as well. They don't usually just fall out the sky....


----------



## mudcreek (Dec 12, 2016)

I wrapped some flu flus but they just dont seem to have much oomph.


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 14, 2016)

*Small game arrows*

Here are some I just made, I don't plan on seeing them again either.

125gr blunts, 25gr tiger claw
Easton 2117 (400) Gamegetters 
(4) Fletching 5.5" helical feathers and white cap wrap

Gamegetters are cheap, I bend them and re bend them.  Fun to shoot.


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 14, 2016)

Four Fletching


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 14, 2016)

Fletching


----------



## KevinK (Dec 20, 2016)

I've used Judo points (or the Ninjas or academy nock offs) with a compound. Never lost one but have broken arrows and the points. They usually stick into the squirrel if you get a chest shot. On my recurve I shoot 150 grn heads so a 125 grn judo with a 25grn adder (tiger claw like above) is what I have used. Haven't gotten a squirrel yet with any of my recurves but have missed and still recovered the arrow (broke a few though). The Judo springs prevent the arrow from sticking into anything and bounces. It can land far from where you think it will be and I guess could still get tangled in a tree, just never happened to me yet.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 20, 2016)

I like the washers like Martin mentioned. I have had more than one squirrel run up a tree with my arrow hanging from a judo on him. RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 20, 2016)

For me a broadhead is best but I use the hex head the most and a forge converta blunt behind an old broadhead point without the blades in it. Started years back with a judo but not as efficient as these others.


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 21, 2016)

Cool Mike, I like the one stickin out the mouth.  He still looks surprised.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 21, 2016)

AllAmerican said:


> Cool Mike, I like the one stickin out the mouth.  He still looks surprised.



He's just showing off....


----------



## oops1 (Dec 21, 2016)

Y'all are some bad dudes.. That's awesome!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Curvebow05 (Dec 22, 2016)

That's funny, all the squirrels I shoot at have a Jedi/matrix skill leave beyond mine...


----------



## Dennis (Dec 22, 2016)

Curvebow05 said:


> That's funny, all the squirrels I shoot at have a Jedi/matrix skill leave beyond mine...



No kidding


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 22, 2016)

I use the hammerheads, dif grains for my dif setups.  Ive even killed a couple of opossums with the 175 gr head.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 23, 2016)

The dark side works too.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 24, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> The dark side works too.



So does the good side...


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 24, 2016)

Too funny!


----------

